# Carer's visa?



## Naz2050 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,


I am new this forum, so if I make any mistakes please forgive me. I have a mother who had a visa from my dad and she has been coming and going out of UK but he never got her a definite stay and they have divorced recently. 

I have a 6 month daughter who has been diagnosed with cancer  I am a single parent so calling my mom over a normal visa would take time and expensive I wanted to know if there is a way of calling her as a carer possibly.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

First, very sorry to hear about your daughter, I genuinely hope she gets better.

Second, I don't know if you can invite your mother as a carer, I suspect not but it's worth maybe waiting to see what moderators or Jrge have to say.

Third, I do not understand your mother's situation in the UK which may be relevant to her right to stay in the UK. Presumably, she would not have been coming to the UK on tourist visas alone, and should have an Indefinite Leave to Remain or something?


----------



## Naz2050 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you very much for the reply, I very much appreciate it. She had a spouse visa which my dad called her in UK but did not do get her stay due to complicated issues and arguments. After the separated he sent her back to Pakistan and canceled the visa. 

I got divorce and raising my children as a single parent alone and wanted my mum to come over to UK I have daughter who is ill I wanted to know if I could apply for fresh application to call her over as a carer because I went to a law firm and they said I could I wanted to know what is the best method. These months have been extermelly hard for me and my daughter requires treatment and medicine I also have one twoo year old boy


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No their is no carer visa for your mother. She can visit on a tourist visa but that is about it. 

How long did she live in the UK with her husband?


----------



## Naz2050 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thats bad news  and maximum of 4 months each time... 3 vists in the past 3 years


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The reason why there is no carer's visa is that you should be able to employ a carer in UK instead of bringing over a family member. While having a family member to help is nice, from immigration point of view, there are plenty of competent carers in UK you can engage for less than the cost of flying your mother over and paying for her upkeep. And an adult dependant visa is one of the most difficult to get and most applications are rejected.


----------



## Naz2050 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

Thank you very much for the reply, What would be the best option for applying for visa I need someone Im not in contact with my family as mom got divorced so I need my mom over...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There are no options other than a visitor visa which will allow a 6 month visit maximum. https://www.gov.uk/family-visit-visa

She needs to show ties to her own country ie work. Funds for her stay including health care and flights both ways.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Your mother's situation is still a bit confusing for me. From what you said, the only thing I can think of is she got the spouse visa, came to the UK, had children, stayed for less than two years and then left to go back to her own country, leaving her children (you) behind in the UK. Then she kept visiting the UK on tourist visas and recently got divorced?

Or did your father come to the UK first and then your mother joined him much later on and you yourself were living in the UK? I am just struggling a bit to understand how she fails to fulfil the requirement for Indefinite Leave to Remain when she clearly has an adult daughter in the UK and has divorced only recently.

I am asking this because if your mother got divorced and left the UK recently and she was living in the UK for more than 3 or 5 years I think, not quite sure, she is entitled to Indefinite Leave to Remain even if she is divorced from her husband and she doesn't need her husband to "get it for her".


----------



## Naz2050 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry about the confusion, My dad came here first and I came with my brother. My mom was called after I was called and she stayed for few months and went back every few years and now recenlty got divorced sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Naz2050 (Dec 27, 2014)

I dont want to use the vistor option as I want to keep her here as there is no one back home to look after her shes in her 50's


----------

